# TM wire connections



## nicdicarlo (Nov 16, 2007)

Ok, I've got my Crawdad gutted and cleaned out. Now its time for the new floor and a few other upgrades. One of which will be electrical. I want to store my battery, or hopefully batteries, in the back, either under the seat or under the back deck if I rip out some foam. I plan on mounting conduit on the starboard side, running to the front area to house my TM cable and Depth Finder cable. The TM is a 27lb transom, converted to a bow mount, minn kota with a big foot control. I think I'll be ok with making the connections for the DF. My plan is house a permanant TM cable in the conduit with connections for the battery in the stern and a connection to mate with the exisiting TM cable in the bow. My question is, what is the best, and safest, way to make this connection? Keep in mind, this is a connection that will have to be disconnected at the end of the day to remove the TM. Also, what type of cable do you guys recommend? I don't want to rob any more power than is absolutely necessary. Thanks for your help.


----------



## redbug (Nov 16, 2007)

Nick,
I would use at least 10 gauge wire for a 12 volt motor you should not have any power loss with that short of a run. 
Are you leaving the 3 tubes in the bottom of the dad? I left mine it kept the bolts holding my seats from rubbing the bottom. if so you can run your wire through one of them or replace it with conduit. removing some of the foam is also okay. What I did was take it out and use it to make a mold them placed a battery box in the center and filled the mold with the foam in a can crack sealer for insulating the house, that way i had the flotation and a nice place for my battery.
the link below will show you a good plug you can find both male and female sides at walmart



https://www.joessports.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2034687


----------



## nicdicarlo (Nov 16, 2007)

Bug,
Thanks a lot. I never thought of using the support beams as a conduit. I may try that. Like you, I don't want to remove all of the foam, so I may just carve it out enough to make a place for the battery box. Thanks for the link too. Thats the type of plug I was thinking about using. I could probably next that right into the conduit.


----------

